# best scope under $500



## jackal_727 (Jul 12, 2007)

So I went out this weekend to my property to take a shot a hunting yotes(no pun intended). No success, but I'm hooked! Im using my .243, but the scope isnt the greatest in the failng light of the evening hours. I saw a few at about 300 yards out, but wasnt comfortable taking the shot, since I wasnt sure I would get a clean hit and kill the animal. Now I need a new scope to help me see better at this range with this kind of light.

I was wondering, what would be the best buy for my price range of under $500?


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Somewhere I had a thread about scopes, so that should help with the brand. Make sure they are fully multicoated, multicoated and fully coated are not the same thing as fully muticoated. I read that a 3-9 scope can zoom out to about 400 yards so if you arent comfortable shooting past 3-400 yards that is all the bigger you would probably really need unless you bump up to a 4-12. Once you rule out all this stuff you probably will have only a few options left. And make sure it has good eye relief and isn't very shiny unless you wrap it or paint it.


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

for 500 bucks, you should have quite the selection. I am real happy with my Leupold vari x-III, 4x12AO I think you can still get them for under 500 bucks, been a few years since i bought mine.


----------



## jackal_727 (Jul 12, 2007)

dont get me wrong, $500 is my limit, but if anyone can recomend something good that could save me a few bucks, I would prefer so. I just know how important a good scope is, Im just a little out of date on them, seeing as how the last scope i bought was about 8 years ago.

Also, if anyone could recomend a good website that has a good selection and fair prices.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

You don't get any "great" deals on here but they do have a good selection.

http://www.midwayusa.com/ebrowse.exe/browse?tabid=10


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

The one at the bottom of this thread.


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Jackyl_727,

I would go to natchezss.com which is Natchez shooters supply. If you buy a Leupold from them they will send you rings and bases for free which is essentially 40.00-60.00 off the scope price. If you dont need rings and bases they have a list of other free stuff..ei...lens pens...scope caps..ect to choose from.

Leupolds are all the same price it seems no matter who you check(Natchez...cabelas...lock stock and barrel)so getting a free set of rings and bases is a great deal and they carry almost every Leupold made as well as other brands(no free stuff on other brands).

I have 3 Leupolds and bought my last 2 from them. A 6x18 Vari II and a Vari X III 3.5 x10 and I love them although I would never buy 6x18 for coyote hunting again...great for load testing but too much power even on 6x for coyote hunting in se mn. In ND it works fine. My other one is a Vari X II 3x9. My next one will be a 4x12 or 4.5x14 when its time to get an new scope but to each his own. I dont own any but I am sure that Nikon...Burris and Sightron as well as others also make good scope for the money. My buddy has a Sightron his .223 with mil-dots in it and he absolutely rained death down on the prairie dogs with it a month ago when we were in ND.

Anyway, I am no expert but its just my two pennies

Good luck,

Jaybic


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Check out SWFA. I think they are the cheapest you will find anywhere and have a wider selection than anyone else. A friend of mine just purchased a 4X16 Nikon Monarch with side focus and mil-dot for $449.


----------



## glv (May 31, 2007)

I shoot with a Burris Fulfield II 3x9 BDC Reticle. I really like the scope. $299 I believe. Very popular scope from what I hear and good quality.


----------



## 25-06rem. (Jul 6, 2007)

burris oh yah did i say burris, very good optics under $500.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

I have been very pleased with the 3x9x40mm and 4.5x14x40mm AO Nikon Buckmaster Rifle Scopes I have used. Both of these are under $300.00 and very good in low light conditions (IMHO better than some of the other brand names in low light conditions).

Larry


----------



## fred beer (Aug 11, 2007)

For the money you can't beat the Weaver V-16. Mail order is around $290. I have 2 of them, one is on my 1,000 yd target rifle .308, the other is on the AR-15 RRA Predator.

I was lucky, Natchess had them on sale for $218 awhile back.


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

I just got one of these, and let me tell you, it is one bright scope! 109 bucks.

http://natchezss.com/category.cfm?conte ... BH71618501


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

hagfan72 said:


> I just got one of these, and let me tell you, it is one bright scope! 109 bucks.
> 
> http://natchezss.com/category.cfm?conte ... BH71618501


Report back on that purchase after about 100 hours in the woods. It may be bright, but I bet it won't hold up. If had 3 and none have lasted more than about 3 years.


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Won't hold up as in what? Does it not hold a zero anymore? What sort of things should I be on the lookout for? It will primarily be a bench gun, prairie dogs and what not...


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

SDHandgunner said:


> I have been very pleased with the 3x9x40mm and 4.5x14x40mm AO Nikon Buckmaster Rifle Scopes I have used.


Is that with the side focus? I see these on Natchez for $289 with side focus and I've thought about ordering one. I know the side focus is easier to use but I'm of the opinion the A/O adjustment on the front bell is of a more durable design.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

hagfan72 said:


> Won't hold up as in what? Does it not hold a zero anymore? What sort of things should I be on the lookout for? It will primarily be a bench gun, prairie dogs and what not...


Won't hold zero. May not adjust back to zero over time b/c the limits have been reached within the scope. The adjustments probably won't be very accurate right out of the box. You may move 4 clicks expecting to get about an inch at 100 yards, when you might actually get 1/2 inch, or 1 1/2 inches. Poor, poor, poor scope IMO.


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Well, I sure hope none of those things apply to my scope. When I was sighting it in, the clicks sure did add up to the movement, so lets hope their quality control has improved over the years.


----------



## Migra (Sep 19, 2006)

Look at BSA. I have a Platnium 8-32X44 on a Savage 22-250. Right now they're going for $94-99 depending on model on Natchez. I've had mine for 6 years now. Super clear, sucks in lots of light and very durable. It has dents and dings all over it from some pretty harsh ND hunts and still smokes yotes out past 300. I would however suggest the 6-24X44 Target/Varmint. A little cheaper and more versatile with the lower magnification. Goes for $79 on Natchez.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Right now at the Outdoorsman here in Fargo you can get a Nikon Monarch 3x9x40 with a duplex reticle for $239 and the same scope with the BDC reticle for $259. That is a really good price on a pretty decent scope! I'm thinking on going and picking one up myself. They only have a limited number of these and the sale ends this weekend I believe.


----------



## bigswedegml (Aug 31, 2007)

I bought a Burris Fullfield II 4.5-14X42 for $349 and it also came with a Burris spotting scope. I love my scope. It has the ballistic plex reticle and it is really clear, even in low light.


----------

